# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Mẫu thiết kế giao diện Facebook mang hơi hướng "phẳng" tuyệt đẹp

## betterlife

kể từ khi mạng xã hội lớn nhất thế giới facebook ra đời đã không ít lần thay đổi giao diện. hiện tại facebook vẫn đang tiếp tục nâng cấp giao diện và thử nghiệm trên một lượng người dùng cố định.


tuy nhiên từng đó có lẽ chưa đủ làm hài lòng người dùng. mới đây trên các diễn đàn và mạng xã hội đã xuất hiện một bản thiết kế mẫu giao diện facebook theo phong cách "phẳng" được dùng trên hệ điều hành windows phone của microsoft. bản thiết kế phẳng này có cách hiển thị thông tin hấp dẫn và trực quan hơn.


 


​  


<div style="text-align: center"> _trang cá nhân theo phong cách thiết kế "phẳng". nội dung bài đăng sắp xếp thu hút.

_
​ </div>  


​  
<div style="text-align: center"> _bảng tin hiển thị bạn bè thân thiết và bài đăng từ bạn bè trong danh sách.

_
​ </div> giao diện khi xem trang cá nhân của bạn bè:


 ​  ​giao diện trang xem ảnh (photos):

 ​tìm kiếm bạn bè "phẳng":

 
​*theo genk.vn*

----------


## trangtrinoithat

*trả lời: mẫu thiết kế giao diện facebook mang hơi hướng "phẳng" tuyệt đẹp*

nhìn giống win8 nhỉ, bây giờ cái gì cũng thiết kế giao diện metro

----------

